# are 99 and 2003 wranglers frames the same



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

i have a 2003 western plow 4 sale and a guy with a 99 wrangler wants to know if it would fit any jeep guys know the answer, oh my jeep was a 2003 jeep wrangler


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Was your jeep 4 or 6 banger manual or auto? Whats his jeep? I believe they fit, but have t double check my book.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

'97-'06 will interchange.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

thanks 4 the help


----------



## cjshloman (Nov 10, 2004)

The only other diff is the skid plating under the tranny Tcase.


----------

